# 17 Dogs found in van in Ireland



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

Various breeds of dogs found in a van in Ireland including 3 spaniels GDS one on heat who has been fastened up in a crate with 3 male dogs
Poor things all believed to have been stolen


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

Oh that's horrific - that poor little bitch - she must be frantic - 3 males squabbling and forcing themselves on her and she has no way to get away or defend herself. I hope the dogs are all chipped so that they can be returned - and I hope the RSPCA give her a mismate jab straight away.

Some people are a waste of skin. All of those poor dogs . . .


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

I know poor things,if I could post a link I would, but its on facebook if anyone wants to see it, cant remember what other breeds there were until I look again, but there was more than this one in season, I only hope they are chipped, its a warning to everyone with dogs to get them chipped ,because hopefully they will be able to be returned to their rightful owners


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

More updates; 17 Dogs,including 5 adult springer spaniels,7 springer pups 3 Jack Russels 2 German Shepherds in one small cage,one heavily pregnant the other a male, one of the springer s was on heat in with 3 males 
some are chipped, found in Rosslare Harbour in a people carrier stopped , any one wanting information about dogs ,,Dog wardens no, 0876293043

I said in earlier post GSD was on heat,sorry it was a spaniel
I hope anyone missing their pet finds them again
Thats a lot of dogs in a people carrier all in small cages and very thirsty,poor things


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Why do you always post these things without links? What's the point? No one can read about it but you. You could be making it up. Please post links if you are going to post about news stories.


----------



## StrawberryBlonde (May 27, 2015)

This story came up on my FB yesterday. Very concerning but so glad they were saved. The lady who went & got them is Brigid Cullen & she has done great work for dogs. Seems the pregnant GSD has safely her pups :Happy
https://www.facebook.com/wspca-wexford-society-prevention-of-cruelty-to-animals-116750591708738/
We have serious animal welfare issues here in Ireland!


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

lorilu said:


> Why do you always post these things without links? What's the point? No one can read about it but you. You could be making it up. Please post links if you are going to post about news stories.


Not a very trusting person are you* WHY would I make a story like this up? I wont bother in future,i thought I was informing people,i just am no good at posting links,
Just a pensioner doing my best with the internet,for gods sake chill out
*


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

StrawberryBlonde said:


> This story came up on my FB yesterday. Very concerning but so glad they were saved. The lady who went & got them is Brigid Cullen & she has done great work for dogs. Seems the pregnant GSD has safely her pups :Happy
> https://www.facebook.com/wspca-wexford-society-prevention-of-cruelty-to-animals-116750591708738/
> We have serious animal welfare issues here in Ireland!


This is a different story, but the post was by Brigid Cullen who found the dogs in the van


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2015)

Here is a link to the FB post:
https://www.facebook.com/brigid.cullen/posts/884007305010763?fref=nf

For those who don't have FB, content of the post:
"Just returned from Rosslare Harbour where myself and the County Council Dog Warden seized Seventeen, dogs 5 adult Springers Spaniels 7 Springer Spaniel puppies 3 JRt puppies and 2 adult German Shepherds .The driver of a people carrier had been stopped by customs with the cramped cages of dogs ,one female Springer was in heat and she was caged with three male dogs she was down and very distressed when we came along.Male Shepherd was caged with a female German Shepherd who is heavy in pup they both were very thirsty as the cage was way to small for two dogs that size ,The Springers are all very friendly some had good quality collars and some were microchipped.If you know anyone whos dogs may have gone missing recently please ask them to contact WSPCA on 0539143919 or Dog Warden on 0876293043"

I have searched for a news story on this, but haven't found anything. Call me a cynic, but I would think a story like this would at least make it to the Daily Mail or something? IDK...

I'm with @lorilu on this one, not that I think @jaycee05 is making anything up, just that sharing information without verifying it's source or veracity isn't really best practices. 
There have been a lot of FB witch hunts shared on here, some of them completely untrue and really malicious. I don't think the sharers had malicious intent, but the result was the same. I just wish we were all a bit more careful about sharing information. Just because you read it on the internet doesn't make it true.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

jaycee05 said:


> Not a very trusting person are you* WHY would I make a story like this up? I wont bother in future,i thought I was informing people,i just am no good at posting links,
> Just a pensioner doing my best with the internet,for gods sake chill out*


It's not a matter of "why" would you make it up. The problem is, no one else can know anything about the story, no one can discuss it but you, because no one else can read the story. If you can use the internet you can learn to post a link. It's not difficult to copy and paste. Why not take a moment to learn how to do it. : )


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

lorilu said:


> Why do you always post these things without links? What's the point? No one can read about it but you. You could be making it up. Please post links if you are going to post about news stories.


I think that's a bit harsh - it isn't always easy to post a link. I certainly have a lot of trouble sometimes, so I expect other people do. And if you doubt the truth of a story - Google it! If it's true there will be some corroborating evidence somewhere.

Thank you for posting the story, OP (sorry - can't remember who you are). I think we all need to be aware of the horrors that are perpetrated. Yes - it's upsetting, but sweeping things under the carpet to protect our sensibilities does absolutely no good at all.


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

ouesi said:


> Here is a link to the FB post:
> https://www.facebook.com/brigid.cullen/posts/884007305010763?fref=nf
> 
> For those who don't have FB, content of the post:
> "Just returned from Rosslare Harbour where myself and the County Council Dog Warden seized Seventeen, dogs 5 adult Springers Spaniels 7 Springer Spaniel puppies 3 JRt puppies and 2 adult German Shepherds .The driver of a people carrier had been stopped by customs with the cramped cages of dogs ,one female Springer was in heat and she was caged with three male dogs she was down and very distressed when we came along.*Male Shepherd was caged with a female German Shepherd who is heavy in pup they both were very thirsty as the cage was way to small for two dogs that size ,*The Springers are all very friendly some had good quality collars and some were microchipped.If you know anyone whos dogs may have gone missing recently please ask them to contact WSPCA on 0539143919 or Dog Warden on 0876293043"


Thank God that that poor bitch didn't whelp in that cage.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

lostbear said:


> I think that's a bit harsh - it isn't always easy to post a link. I certainly have a lot of trouble sometimes, so I expect other people do. And if you doubt the truth of a story - Google it! If it's true there will be some corroborating evidence somewhere.
> 
> Thank you for posting the story, OP (sorry - can't remember who you are). I think we all need to be aware of the horrors that are perpetrated. Yes - it's upsetting, but sweeping things under the carpet to protect our sensibilities does absolutely no good at all.


I do not agree. It is as easy to post a link as it is to post on a thread. Highlight the link, right click to copy, right click to paste. It IS easy. The issue is not that I "doubt the truth" of a story. The issue is, no one can discuss it except the person who posted about it, so it might as well be made up. There is no point in posting something like this if you aren't going to post a link. I always remind myself after opening one of this member's "news" threads that I wasn't going to bother any more, then I always forget and get annoyed all over again, so really the joke is on me hahaha!

Okay no more thread drift.


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

lostbear said:


> I think that's a bit harsh - it isn't always easy to post a link. I certainly have a lot of trouble sometimes, so I expect other people do. And if you doubt the truth of a story - Google it! If it's true there will be some corroborating evidence somewhere.
> 
> Thank you for posting the story, OP (sorry - can't remember who you are). I think we all need to be aware of the horrors that are perpetrated. Yes - it's upsetting, but sweeping things under the carpet to protect our sensibilities does absolutely no good at all.


Thank you, one of the dogs found. a GSD is on doglost as one of the dogs rescued by the RSPCA from that van


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

lorilu said:


> I do not agree. It is as easy to post a link as it is to post on a thread. Highlight the link, right click to copy, right click to paste. It IS easy. The issue is not that I "doubt the truth" of a story. The issue is, no one can discuss it except the person who posted about it, so it might as well be made up. There is no point in posting something like this if you aren't going to post a link. I always remind myself after opening one of this member's "news" threads that I wasn't going to bother any more, then I always forget and get annoyed all over again, so really the joke is on me hahaha!
> 
> Okay no more thread drift.


Everything is easy when you know how


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2015)

lostbear said:


> And if you doubt the truth of a story - Google it! If it's true there will be some corroborating evidence somewhere.


I did google. There is no corroborating evidence.
Repeated shares of the same post on FB don't count as corroborating evidence.

And that's the thing, in this age of instant news and media everywhere, we need to be educated about the stories social media and mainstream media shove in our faces all day long. 
Multiple shares from the same source does not equal truth to the story, it just means a lot of people shared it.

Right now there is a picture circulating that shows nothing but a car and the license plate, the caption reads that this driver dumped a dog on XXX road in XXX town. And the obligatory "share far and wide so the scum doesn't get away with it." 
Now, do people dump dogs and are they assholes for doing it? Absolutely. But with nothing but a picture of a car's license plate, how do we know if any of this is true? How do we know it's not some disgruntled person starting a witch hunt? How do we know that what the person thought they saw wasn't what they saw? What if the person in question was trying to help a dog and it looked totally different that what it was, and now the poor person has their car and license plate plastered all over social media on a witch hunt?

We really need to be much more savvy about how we report and share these things. We are ALL responsible for what information gets out there.


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2015)

jaycee05 said:


> Everything is easy when you know how


Highlight the text in question, edit, copy, and then come here and edit, paste. 
Or are you on a phone or tablet?


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

ouesi said:


> Highlight the text in question, edit, copy, and then come here and edit, paste.
> Or are you on a phone or tablet?


Actually - that would work.

But I still think the blanket criticism of the OP could have been worded more gently.


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

I am on a laptop, i have bo idea how to highlight, copy and paste, then put it where i want it to go
I will ask my son when i see him to show me


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

ouesi said:


> I did google. There is no corroborating evidence.
> Repeated shares of the same post on FB don't count as corroborating evidence.
> 
> And that's the thing, in this age of instant news and media everywhere, we need to be educated about the stories social media and mainstream media shove in our faces all day long.
> ...


I googled it and found it, all i googled was 17 dogs found in van and it took me to several places ,one was doglost where one of the GSD as one of the dogs rescued by the RSPCA from a van in Rosslare,


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

To highlight a piece of text, put the curser onto the start of the text and press the LH button the of the mouse and hold. Drag mouse sideways still holding the button down, over the piece of text and the text will be highlighted in blue. Take finger off LH button. Press right hand button and a list will come up. Click on copy. Go to where you want to 'paste' the text and click RH button again. The list will appear again, click on 'paste' and your highlighted text will appear starting where the curser is.

Hope you can understand that and I've not been too patronising. A lot of people don't realise what happens when you right hand click on the mouse.


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

Siskin said:


> To highlight a piece of text, put the curser onto the start of the text and press the LH button the of the mouse and hold. Drag mouse sideways still holding the button down, over the piece of text and the text will be highlighted in blue. Take finger off LH button. Press right hand button and a list will come up. Click on copy. Go to where you want to 'paste' the text and click RH button again. The list will appear again, click on 'paste' and your highlighted text will appear starting where the curser is.
> 
> Hope you can understand that and I've not been too patronising. A lot of people don't realise what happens when you right hand click on the mouse.


Thank you, not patronising at all, I will try this, later


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2015)

jaycee05 said:


> I googled it and found it, all i googled was 17 dogs found in van and it took me to several places ,one was doglost where one of the GSD as one of the dogs rescued by the RSPCA from a van in Rosslare,


Not meaning to sound patronizing here either, but google searches for you will look different than they will for me. Most searches are going to be location sensitive, so since I use a US connection, I will end up with US related searches way before I get UK or Ireland ones. 
I had to google "dogs seized Rosslare Ireland" and then restrict the search to news sources because all I got were pages and pages of FB shares.

The only news link I could find:
http://www.wexfordpeople.ie/news/17-dogs-seized-in-car-at-rosslare-34144972.html

To be even more academic about it, I purposely eliminated the type of vehicle from my search as the only relevant things I was looking for were location, and dogs. 
Research nerd here


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

Well at least everyone knows its true now, I didn't doubt it all because of the lady who rescued them. shes very well know for rescuing animals.
If it had been a random post I might have thought twice about posting here


----------



## mqee (Nov 15, 2015)

Why do you always post these things without links? What's the point? No one can read about it but you. You could be making it up. Please post links if you are going to post about news stories.


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

mqee said:


> Why do you always post these things without links? What's the point? No one can read about it but you. You could be making it up. Please post links if you are going to post about news stories.


Why have you repeated another post in the exact words, are you a parrot?

So im going to post another story without a link, 23 dogs found in a house in Selby,all stolen, some with chips were reunited the others rehomed
North Yorkshire Police ,CHECK IT OUT


----------

